# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Robit, home robot, Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

facebook.com/RobitRobot

linkedin.com/company/robit

"Robit - The World's Most Affordable Home Robot" on Indiegogo

Co-founder and CEO - Shlomo Schwarcz

----------


## Airicist

Robit IGG Clip
February 2, 2016




> Robit is the most helpful home robot, for your family. Easy to use, great technology, yet affordable

----------


## Airicist

Robit watches the dogs
Februaru 9, 2016

----------

